
I swore never to use CSS in JS, I was wrong (2017) - tal_berzniz
https://hackernoon.com/i-swore-never-to-use-css-in-js-here-are-6-reasons-why-i-was-wrong-541fe3dfdeb7
======
gcommer
I was convinced about CSS in JS after using [http://www.material-
ui.com/](http://www.material-ui.com/), which remains the easiest-to-integrate
JS component library I've ever used.

Previous to CSS in JS, component libraries had to incude additional
installation instructions ranging from "include this pre-minified CSS file and
don't use the same classnames" to "setup a custom sass build step"; and
customizable theming was a crapshoot. material-ui is practically `npm install`
and go (well, it does need Roboto font, but thats a 1liner). Both theming and
per-component overrides are simple and idiomatic.

